
Apparently Digg isn't the only one doing shady stuff...google is as well - mhidalgo
http://taoetc.org/69
======
pg
I don't know if this is true. If it is, it's a serious blow to Google's hopes
of becoming the new Microsoft Office. Who is going to want to keep their files
on Google's servers if they know Google is going to read them?

------
ralph
Well, the blog has been deleted by the author now so maybe it wasn't true.

